# My first evar go at DA



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

hey guys, finally had the chance today to test out my New DAS6-pro, weather was rubbish, but i work in a small family run business so i can use there unit at the weekend,

had fun trying different combos of pads and product

here are some results after using a green hex pad with Menz FG S500, then refines using black hex logic with PO 85RD

Rear Quarter Before










50/50 of Rear Quarter










Rear Quarter After










Bonnet Before


















Bonnet After









with 1 layer of colli 915









this being my first attempt at using a DA to remove swirl marks i think i did good removing about 95%, but now on my bonnet i have like lots of little pits in the paint hardly noticeable but can be seen close up, this is literally all over the bonnet so don't think its from stone chip etc,

i didn't fancy using the yellow hex pad as my PDG isn't working correctly as its been sat in the draw at work for 3 years, think it only need new batts,

will this pad & plus FG S500/maybe evan finer polish get rid of these pits? with out removing to much? here's a picture.










also need a bit of advice does this polish look worked in enough as this is when i removed it?










thanks for any help given, and hoping for a good day tomorrow so i can finish the golf


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

looks like you need more passes to fully breakdown the polish


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Thats a great first attempt mate! Well done!
I'd try working it a bit longer too, see how you go.


----------



## galactico (Feb 11, 2011)

i've got my first DA on order. i am very nervous of letting it loose on my car. i've read the guides over and over and watched the junkman videos several times so hopefully all will be fine.


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Thats a great first attempt mate! Well done!
> I'd try working it a bit longer too, see how you go.


thanks for the info,

i was thinking of working it more, but as i only did the rear quarter using power finish 3.02 which came out superb then finished with final finish, i thought the little pits could be just the bonnet maybe?

also on the bonnet i did FG s500 followed by final finish, should i have gone FG s500, 3.02 then final finish?

i really need to get my PDG working before i have anther pass on the bonnet dont want to risk a strike though

might it be worth trying the yellow hex logic pad?

sorry for all the questions lol, just want the best finish possible and u lot are very helpful


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

I've just got a new (used) car. I should've had a practice on my previous car. Doh! I'm not so sure I'm as brave as you are. Looks like you've done a good job, certainly made it look better. I'm not expert mind.


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

galactico said:


> i've got my first DA on order. i am very nervous of letting it loose on my car. i've read the guides over and over and watched the junkman videos several times so hopefully all will be fine.


i wasn't really nervous as i use air powered DA's sometimes at work but for panel prep not polishing


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

just a little update as Ive spent today polishing as well,

i got the confidence to use the yellow hex logic pad with FG s500 and like the results, then i refined with final final,

here are some pics:

before









after

























managed to get all the left side and roof done today, hopefully finish the rest next weekend 

when i polished i went from Menz FG s500 followed by final finish 85rd should i have used power finish (3.02 i think) in between these two for a better result?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

samwyard said:


> when i polished i went from Menz FG s500 followed by final finish 85rd should i have used power finish (3.02 i think) in between these two for a better result?


I haven't used that FG500 yet, but it should finish down nice like I see you've done! Just take your time, slow down the machine and take the pressure off for the last few passes after breaking down the polish. As long as you have fully broken down the polish, you will get a nice finish. 

The 85RD cleans up the last of it, and really intensifies the gloss levels. You certainly won't need 3.02 after FG500. On really really hard paint, you might have to use 106FA, but the finish you have got looks really good! :thumb:

I use 85RD after 203S (like 3.02) just to get all the gloss I can out of the paint!


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for the info type 

i didnt slow the machine down for the final passes, one to remember when doing the other side, i found speed 6 to be the best when using the FG500 w/yellow pad to fully break down the polish and speed 5 with 85rd w/black. 

all in all i think i got on well with it, but thankful for the VW's hard paint, my friend has seen the before & after and now wants me to do his Hyundai in the summer which i believe is soft paint


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

good work what is the refining process for ?


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

Lovescars said:


> good work what is the refining process for ?


from what i understand, its to remove any marring or defects that are coursed by using courser polish etc, plus it will leave a better finish and gloss

hope this helps


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

did you define it after each panel, can you define with meg 83 after using power finish?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovescars said:


> did you define it after each panel, can you define with meg 83 after using power finish?


Power finish as in 203S? I would leave it alone, #83 is quite strong, and 203S finishes very nicely. You need a finishing polish to make it look better. Something like 85RD!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

samwyard said:


> thanks for the info type
> 
> i didnt slow the machine down for the final passes, one to remember when doing the other side, i found speed 6 to be the best when using the FG500 w/yellow pad to fully break down the polish and speed 5 with 85rd w/black.
> 
> all in all i think i got on well with it, but thankful for the VW's hard paint, my friend has seen the before & after and now wants me to do his Hyundai in the summer which i believe is soft paint


Just try out the technique, you might find it doesn't do much. I crank the speed to start with like you, but slow it down at the end. Menz polishes give you the benefit of long work times, which give you the benefit of awesome finishes from near on compound polishes! As with everything, personal preference and experience. I find as long as you slow your movements down and take your time, you get good results.

The Hyundai paint we get over here is crap, I wouldn't touch it with the FG500! The green pad you got with your 3.02 should be more than enough. I don't know if you have the 106FA, but I find even that has enough cut most of the time.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

how importing is the refining process must have missed it in the guide?

can you not use menz power gloss on green hex or yellow hexo pad,do each panel till swirls are gone then using something like megs 80 or blackhole on a megs buffing pad?

car is black audi a4


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Just try out the technique, you might find it doesn't do much. I crank the speed to start with like you, but slow it down at the end. Menz polishes give you the benefit of long work times, which give you the benefit of awesome finishes from near on compound polishes! As with everything, personal preference and experience. I find as long as you slow your movements down and take your time, you get good results.
> 
> The Hyundai paint we get over here is crap, I wouldn't touch it with the FG500! The green pad you got with your 3.02 should be more than enough. I don't know if you have the 106FA, but I find even that has enough cut most of the time.


yeah i have Fg500, 203S, 106FA and 85RD so the full range really, i defo know not to use the FG500 on the soft paint, will probably start with black pad and 106 to start with and work my way up exactly as i did on my car to find the right combination,

thanks for the tips too, very helpful



Lovescars said:


> how importing is the refining process must have missed it in the guide?
> 
> can you not use menz power gloss on green hex or yellow hexo pad,do each panel till swirls are gone then using something like megs 80 or blackhole on a megs buffing pad?
> 
> car is black audi a4


im not to sure about the other polishes as Ive only just got into this myself so have only used Menzerna polish range, i did the refining process as i knew i was using a high cut polish and know to use a fine polish to finish/ get the best gloss. so i would say its quite important all depends what finish ur happy with thou

from my experience, with ur Audi i would start with the green pad, then if that doesn't give the desired results step up to the yellow pad, and try and get some 106 or 85RD to finish, its under a £10 for a 250ml sample if you haven't got any


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> The Hyundai paint we get over here is crap, I wouldn't touch it with the FG500! The green pad you got with your 3.02 should be more than enough. I don't know if you have the 106FA, but I find even that has enough cut most of the time.


The paint from the new Hyundai's is harder, the finish is crap, but the paint is hard.


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

will do thanks for info did you wait till you done side of car or do each panel at a time. you did well pal i can get good results on xsara i did but find it hard to see the correction i done as i have work outside. iam going till get a p3 torch hope that help would love a garage to work in


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

josadler said:


> The paint from the new Hyundai's is harder, the finish is crap, but the paint is hard.


Thanks fo the info, Ive just realised it's a Mazda not a hyundai will this be hard or soft?


----------



## samwyard (Jan 20, 2011)

Lovescars said:


> will do thanks for info did you wait till you done side of car or do each panel at a time. you did well pal i can get good results on xsara i did but find it hard to see the correction i done as i have work outside. iam going till get a p3 torch hope that help would love a garage to work in


 I did the whole side and roof before refining, but did a test panel first to see what would finish I would get, and yh I agree very hard to see the correction outside especially if overcast, use of any torch would help


----------

